# Carpeting over asbestos tiles



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

You're obviously not installing the carpeting yourself, so don't worry so much. The carpet installers will nail the tack strip over the tile and the pad will be glued to the floor and taped together. In case the perimeter tiles are not stuck well, you should remove them first. 

BTW, it's not asbestos tile. It's either asphalt if they're real old or vinyl asbestos. Asphalt was primarily used well into the '60's, while vinyl asbestos was invented in the mid '50's and evolved into vinyl composition tile in the '80's. 

Carpeting in the basement huh. It's a common thing to do of course, but is the basement very dry? Have you done a moisture test? Are you using a pad that is waterproof or just a regular foam pad?

Jaz


----------



## willical (Dec 13, 2010)

*Installing over 9" or asbestos tile*

Many companies that have insurance cannot install over these types of tile. Removal of the tiles is most often needed before installers will go over.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

willical said:


> Many companies that have insurance cannot install over these types of tile. Removal of the tiles is most often needed before installers will go over.


 Might be true, but I have never run into that. The EPA recommends that you go over the tiles.


----------



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree with the other pro's here , the only thing I can add is . They have special nails in the tack strip for concrete , It is done regularly , 
Call a carpet installer and ask , I disagree with only one thing ... You can't tell if it is asbesto's or not by looking at it . 
Thats why you don't disturb the tiles . Just get a carpet company to go over it , thats what they do , I would also moisture test the floor , the approved way for hardwood is a calcium chloride test . You may want to avoid this test , but if it comes back to bite then you pay for the job twice , I have seen moisture problems , It's not a good thing , I would hire some one that knows about moisture testing .
tacomahardwoodfloors.com


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

If - and only if - the moisture level down there is properly managed, then go ahead and carpet your basement. Select a synthetic (eg nylon) or olefin carpet - not cotton or wool - and you'll get a good 15-20 years out of a flooring. But:

_only if the moisture question is properly controlled. _

I didn't say that was easy as it's not. But it is done successfully all the time.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have installed thousands of yards of carpet in basements with very few problems. It's all about the moisture.


----------

